# books



## tsunaminw (Jan 8, 2002)

i thought martial arts america by bob orlando was full of common sense,i have loaned to people new to the arts to aid them in their choice of group/school


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2003)

I've never read it. Has anyone else read it and would like to comment on it?


----------

